
Ask HN: Best YouTube channel to learn C and C++? - nicholos
From beginner&#x27;s
What are the best resources?
======
SonOfLilit
C and C++ are very different beasts. Since you mention them as similar, may I
hazard a guess that what you mean by "C and C++" is "the recommended first
languages to learn"? In that case, C and C++ have lost that crown decades ago.
Today you should learn Python as your first language. Maybe try the google
videos if you like video.

You should learn C from the K&R book after you have some experience in a
higher-level language, and/or x86 assembly language.

C++... first of all, get ready for a world of pain. And only study it if you
have a specific project that can't be done with any other language. I don't
know what your first C++ book should be, but your second one should be
Effective C++.

~~~
strangecasts
I think C _can_ be a good introductory language, but it should definitely be
coupled with a CS textbook so you understand why C offers the things it does.

I definitely agree that C++ should be picked up later, though. Stroustrup's A
Tour of C++ - [https://www.amazon.com/Tour-C-
Depth/dp/0321958314](https://www.amazon.com/Tour-C-Depth/dp/0321958314) \- is
a good introduction, I think.

------
praulv
The best Youtube playlists I've found for quickly absorbing fundamental
concepts in C++ are:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/BoQianTheProgrammer/playlists)

I can't recommend these highly enough. Before diving into them, you should
have a fundamental understanding of OOP, pointers and memory management.

------
moonbug22
Have you tried a... book?

~~~
nicholos
I tried some online tutorials. Can you suggest some videos, books?

~~~
moonbug22
K&R C

